# Invertebrate Room/Setup Pictures



## P. Novak (May 7, 2007)

Inspired by this post: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=877680&postcount=19

I say we make a setup picture thread only. I know there have been a couple in the past, but things could have changed, and plus many more people have joined since those.

This thread should be for any kind of invertebrate. Please don't post old set-up pictures, get new ones.


I will post some of mine once I am done organzing.


----------



## mitchell123 (May 7, 2007)

Let me be the first ,don't mind the mess.


----------



## JungleGuts (May 8, 2007)

SWEET! this will be a great thread if people post so post pics everyone! Ill post a few pics up tomarrow, im currently doing some rearranging


----------



## ChrisNCT (May 8, 2007)

Here's my temporary one in my attic until I get my garage done which will be my ultimate pet room.


----------



## Natemass (May 8, 2007)

wow chris thats what i want a room that looks like that


----------



## JungleGuts (May 8, 2007)

Natemass said:


> wow chris thats what i want a room that looks like that


.........ditto..........


----------



## Natemass (May 8, 2007)

my unclean room 

T shelf with lazerus my BP on top






then my amphibian side with the Emp on top, garter and then the leopard gecko on the bottom


----------



## JungleGuts (May 8, 2007)

^ looks clean to me:? ..i guess people have different def.s of the word clean, lol


----------



## spydrhunter1 (May 8, 2007)

Here's my set-up at home:













Widow set-up at my work lab:


----------



## syndicate (May 8, 2007)

nothing special heh
my shelf


----------



## JungleGuts (May 9, 2007)

heres one of my invert shelf levels(reptiles on the bottom decks). I keep my stuff spread out so heres some,

in the 5g tank is an S. mesa scorpion
in the little cups are V.  spinigerus I2 scorplings
and in the other container is a 1/2" G. rosea sling







btw notice the container the sling is in, it came with my sling and i really like it. Its heavy duty and looks like it was made for animals as it already has holes in the top. does anyone know where to buy this kind of container?


----------



## Philth (May 9, 2007)

syndicate said:


> nothing special heh
> my shelf


Whats in the tank on the left?  How cool are those Poecilotheria posters? 

Later. Tom


----------



## Natemass (May 9, 2007)

nice shelfs i have the same ones work pretty good


----------



## syndicate (May 9, 2007)

Philth said:


> Whats in the tank on the left?  How cool are those Poecilotheria posters?
> 
> Later. Tom


on the left is a big tank i set up for one of my regalis females,and yeah man those posters are awesome!


----------



## P. Novak (May 12, 2007)

Great Setups guys! Keep em coming!


----------



## Natemass (May 21, 2007)

no more set ups guys?


----------



## P. Novak (May 21, 2007)

Natemass said:


> no more set ups guys?


I'll take some of my crappy setup tomorrow, It's not quite where I want it yet..

so come on people, keep this thread alive!


----------



## massmorels (May 21, 2007)

fine fine.. but I cant get all of mine into one pic. So here's a few pics of my little play pen. Top of the stairs, first door on the left. Need directions? Go up the stairs, there will be a windmill.. go around that. Then you'll see a mine cart, sit in it, it'll take you underneath the crust of the Earth. When you get up there will be two doors, dont go into the room on the right. That room explodes, we have to fix that. Tarantula room is on the left...


----------



## P. Novak (May 24, 2007)

Great room mass. Very organized, unlike mine. I forogt to snap some pics of my unorganized setup. I'll get them tomorrow when I have natural sunlight, so I don't have to use flash.


----------



## Doezsha (May 24, 2007)

yeah very nice, it looks just like a candy shop :}  :worship:


----------



## JungleGuts (May 26, 2007)

well mines alittle bigger now....getin there






cricket food/water, cleaning, and maintance stuff on top..along with pinheads.
Top left Pinktoe, 5g next to it is S. mesa, row of little containers from left to right: rosehair sling, V. spinigerus scorpling, Indian Violet sling, V. spinigerus, another indian violet, and another V. spinigerus, bottom: Rosehair


----------



## YouLosePayUp (May 27, 2007)

Here's most of mine.


----------



## Shayna (Jun 1, 2007)

Simple shelf in my room.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 1, 2007)

Shayna said:


> Simple shelf in my room.


cool little setup, and sweet elphants! haha


----------



## Transylvania (Jun 1, 2007)

My humble collection consisting of two Ts and some random oceanic artifacts. I have a weird small collection of sealife teeth.


----------



## Shayna (Jun 1, 2007)

Pretty sweet saddlepatch  I thought whales didn't have teeth  lol.


----------



## Transylvania (Jun 1, 2007)

Shayna said:


> Pretty sweet saddlepatch  I thought whales didn't have teeth  lol.


They got baleen.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

Shayna said:


> Pretty sweet saddlepatch  I thought whales didn't have teeth  lol.


Haha, Orcas do. There might be more too..


----------



## Shayna (Jun 1, 2007)

Novak said:


> Haha, Orcas do. There might be more too..


I thought it was just like those gills that filter in the plankton (maybe thats what bayleen is?), But yeah, I know like killer whales have teeth. 

This is getting off topic...


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

Shayna said:


> I thought it was just like those gills that filter in the plankton (maybe thats what bayleen is?), But yeah, I know like killer whales have teeth.
> 
> This is getting off topic...


Yeah these last couple of posts could and should be deleted.


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is my spider shelf in our office. I have another smaller one in the basement for my females that need to be cooled. This shelf used to be a closet but my fiance turned it in to this great shelf for me (didn’t want my T’s in the bedroom any more   haha). There are 4 drawers on the bottom where I keep my small slings and supplies. The top shelf is random junk since the shelf is too high up for me to utilize.








Cant wait to see other peoples setups…..show us what you got!!!

Steph


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 1, 2007)

I use to be much more organized, but it's not finished; I'm still debating whether to go with the small $1 store containers on the 2nd shelf from the top or the 5 gallon tanks.

UNFINISHED:
Most of my adults, I have others scattered throughout my room:






Most of my Slings/Juvies:






I'll get more pics once I clean up my room.


----------



## Rydog (Jun 2, 2007)

Killer whales aren't whales I thought, They are a species of dolphin if i'm not mistaken. Great setups novak. i'll try to get mine up here.


----------



## Drachenjager (Jun 2, 2007)

hmm one thing for sure is that whales are NOT invertibrates lol


----------



## mikeymo (Jun 2, 2007)

Here is the set-up in my room. 

Top Shelf: B. smithi in a 5 gallon tank 
Middle Shelf: C. cyaneopubescens, A. avicularia, A. laeta
Bottom Shelf: G. rosea, B. albopilosum, B. vagans, G. aureostriata


----------



## 138 (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> I use to be much more organized, but it's not finished; I'm still debating whether to go with the small $1 store containers on the 2nd shelf from the top or the 5 gallon tanks.


i use those same $1 (sweater?)containers from Big Lots for my adult terrestrials.  they work great.  but i also have some in 5.5gal tanks.   if i remember i'll snap some shots later.


----------



## T Frank (Jun 3, 2007)

Here is my display after only four months


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 3, 2007)

*My T and Reptile Room in the making*

Here is a shot of my work so far on my former garage. It is a 10ft x 20ft open area that I am converting into my ultimate pet room. 

It will hold all my Rats, Snakes, Tarantulas, Scorpions, Lizards and anything else that I can squeeze in there.

The main room when you walk into the room will be all the above except for the rats. The rats will have a small area in the back of the room where they will reside in racks behind a door/wall that is in progress. The rats will have ventilation fans. This should minimize the smell from the main room.

The lighting for the main room are Halo recessed lights. There are 10 of them sporead evenly around the room. These are controlled by a dimmer/switch.

There is a sink and it's plumbing in progress which you can see in the pics. There is hot and cold water.

Right now I am insulating the walls and putting up sheetrock. When that's all done....I'll get some more pics done.

Here is some *messy *teaser shots!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow great room Chris! I can't wait to see the finished product, be sure to post some pics here when it's done!:clap:


----------



## massmorels (Jun 4, 2007)

nice start Chris.. how long have you been putting it together?


----------



## Natemass (Jun 4, 2007)

i will come n visit sometime when its done, looks awesome


----------



## AlainL (Jun 4, 2007)

*My setup.*

I have 6 more enclosures(two exoterra and four 5 gallons) in the living room.
but that's my main room.

Enjoy!


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 4, 2007)

Great setup carpet! Very well organized. What's in the big tank on the bottom right of the picture?


----------



## AlainL (Jun 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> Great setup carpet! Very well organized. What's in the big tank on the bottom right of the picture?


Thanks Novak!

In the big tank it's my female T.blondi.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 4, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Thanks Novak!
> 
> In the big tank it's my female T.blondi.


Oh shoulda figured.  What kind legspan does she have. I'm currently on the hunt for a female CB T.blondi.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 4, 2007)

I def. will Novak!


Thanks Mass, I only have been at it for a week now
Morels can hide, but they can't run..  

Hey Nate, You have a def. invite!


----------



## AlainL (Jun 4, 2007)

Novak said:


> Oh shoulda figured.  What kind legspan does she have. I'm currently on the hunt for a female CB T.blondi.


She's about 6-7", still a baby
I got her from Martin about 8 months ago at a very good priceand yes she is captive bred.


----------



## Shayna (Jun 4, 2007)

There was a little mold growing on the wood hide I had in my G. Rosea's tank, so I took that out and baked it in the oven to kill the mold and dry it out.
I decided to replace it with a half coconut thing and add some silk plant while I was at it, so here is the new setup:





My G. Pulchra has been pushing all the substrate up to one side of the condiment cup it's in, I'll just throw in a pic while I'm posting.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 6, 2007)

that looks like it will be great chris, make sure to post lots of pics as you build more


----------



## Bear Foot Inc (Jun 6, 2007)

Just got some new cubes in, they are 4"x4"x7.25" 
they look so nice i cant wait to get them all set up. They are great becouse they dont take up much space, yet they look like a real museum display, not a bunch of dirty deli cups. I have almost all my T's in them now, wont work when they are adults, but i'll get a bigger size then (or build somthing) but for now they are awsome. 
Here are some photos:

Set up arboreal stile:












And on its side for a smithi.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 6, 2007)

Well this shelf finally filled up so ill post a "final" picture of it.

Starting at the very top, left to right: Disinfecting spray, cricket water crystals, cricket food/gutload, spray bottle, Jurassipet canned mini meal worms(works well cut in half for very small scorplings and whatnot), pinhead crickets, fullsize crickets.

Next self down: A. avic(tall tank), S. mesa(5.5g), Little containers left to right: G. rosea, Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Chilobrachys fimbriatus, A. versi, A. seemanni.

Next shelf down: Buthacus leptochleys Israeli green(5.5g), three I2 Vaejovis spinigerus 

Bottom shelf: G. rosea


----------



## EricFavez (Jun 6, 2007)

Heres my very simple living room setup...thanks WalMart rubbermaids!!


----------



## markface (Jun 7, 2007)

my invert space is very small compared to many of yalls . i've only been keeping inverts for a few months at this point and my collection is slowly growing . i have 5 T's and a centipede at the moment but i expect that to increase here soon . 

in the pic , top row left to right . 
avicularia avicularia
Pterinochilus murinus
Grammostola rosea

bottom row left to right 
hissing roach nymphs(feeders)
super worms(behind hissing roaches , also feeders)
Hemiscolopendra marginata(pede)
Hysterocrates gigas
Grammostola aureostriata







a friend of mine is sending me a couple T's hopefully next week , but they will be a surprise as to what species they are . i cant wait to get them as i think atleast one will be a pokie of some kind   i'll have to start a new shelf .


----------



## moricollins (Jun 7, 2007)

Shelf 1:







2:






3:






4:








There are about 120 or so tarantulas and a bunch of other inverts in there too, plus 2 lizards on the tops in the tanks.


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 9, 2007)

Here's a shot of today's progress of my room mentioned above a couple posts.

I had some time to hit Home Depot to pick up my steel insulated door w/ lockset into the garage, (10) 4 x 8 sheets of sheetrock, Screws, 2.5 Gallon Water Heater. I got home and worked for a couple hours getting it to this point with the Insulation, Sheetrock & Joint Compound/Taping.

*Room from Door*






*Door to be used*






*Rat Area*






*Rat Area*


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2007)

nice one chris!comin along over there


----------



## massmorels (Jun 10, 2007)

ahh.. the depot. the place for all your T room needs!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 11, 2007)

More construction done today....

The rats room is almost done. The partition wall is complete ,the ceiling is done, all I need is the door for the small room and the lighting.

The main room has the door Installed w/ deadbolt. The sink and hot water heater is installed. I have already started the ceiling drywall for the recessed lighting.

We're getting there  

Here are some pics.

*Door Installed on Front of Critter Room*






*Door Installed on Front of Critter Room*






*Rat Room Entrance*






*Room Shot from front door*






*Sink and 2.5 Galllon Water Heater*






*Ceiling installed with recessed lighting baffles*


----------



## massmorels (Jun 12, 2007)

magnifico!


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 12, 2007)

Chris..I'm jealous :drool: Thank god you're letting me move in with ya.  

Anyways, I'll post my enclosure and room setup pictures once I get my 3 T's when they arrive


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 14, 2007)

*No problem!  *


Johnisriot said:


> Chris..I'm jealous :drool: Thank god you're letting me move in with ya.



*Here is several shots of the work that I have finished so far. All I need is a bit more of the ceiling done and then onto painting.*

*View from the front*






*Rat room door to sperate them from the main room*


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow great job Chris. It is turning out great. I still can't wait to see the final product when all your Ts and reptiles are in there. :drool:


----------



## fangsalot (Jun 14, 2007)

You Gonna Set Up Some Coaches And A Tv?maybe A Lil Fridge?man Just Move In There And Forget About The Rest Of The House!i Would.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

I just noticed that yummy Dr. Pepper there Chris, wanna pass it to me?   mmm


----------



## syndicate (Jun 14, 2007)

looking awesome chris!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 15, 2007)

*Heres a couple of shots of what it looks like tonight after 9 more hours of work. 

Ceiling drywall 90% done, In ceiling 2-way speakers with built in crossovers installed on each wnd of the room with tweeters pointing towards center of the room, Started painting the walls and partial ceiling, wired thermostat and baseboard, installed cover plates on outlets. Installed a Handle and lever lock on the rat room door. After paint is done...then finishing touches go in...vines, plants, ferns, and other misc decor. The green walls and ceiling will look nice when you peer through the flora.

Once tested, I'll move the critters in. Shouldn't be long now.*

*Room Shot*






*This Thermostat is what I use now and ended up buying another one for the new room. It's one of the only stocked ones out there that go into the 90's. I have good results with this one in conjunction with the 6ft electric baseboard heater.*






*Rat room door*






*Ceiling speakers*


----------



## ronin (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome job Chris.  I love the progression you show through the pics.  Makes me wish to have one someday.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 16, 2007)

very nice, it will be amazing when your done!


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn Chris..you're fast as hell!


----------



## demode (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm officially jealous, very nice crib!


----------



## massmorels (Jun 16, 2007)

NICE! who picked that color Chris? I dig it!!


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 16, 2007)

massmorels said:


> NICE! who picked that color Chris? I dig it!!


Same...it'll look real nice when it's all done and dry and the lights turned on with the plants that he said he's going to get for decor


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 16, 2007)

massmorels said:


> NICE! who picked that color Chris? I dig it!!


I did. What I want is when you peer through the vines and all of the other foliage that I will have in there attached to the walls.....I want the viewer to look like it's endless. I may even throw in some shading and small palm or fern design to throw it off as well.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 16, 2007)

looking good Chris, that room is very nice, I cant wait to see it wen its all done. Keep up the good work :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks guys....this is so much fun doing these types of projects!

So far today I have finished most of the painting. I have to go back out in a bit to finish the last part of the ceiling dryall. I am also waiting for the outlet covers to dry. They also got sanded and coated with the green paint to camo them into the background. The dimmer switch and rat room light switch also got painted and are installed. The speakers in the ceiling are practicaly invisible now.

Here is the shot of what it looks like right now. I'll be back on in there most of tonight as well.


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you going to get carpet in your invert room Chris?


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats a awesome project...


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 16, 2007)

Outstanding job Chris!:clap:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 16, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Are you going to get carpet in your invert room Chris?


*This is the only undecided thing about this room. I might go with the green turf stuff so that the water or misting does not soak into it.

I finished the dryall and painting. The door need one more coat but other than that the paint is done. The sink is in place connected to the water heater. Now I have to shop for metal racks and a small PC desk for the middle of the room. Once the desk and racks are in, it will be decor time, running the rooms misting lines, setting up caging stacks for the snakes, installing the small AM/FM/CD Reciever for the sounds of the rainforest,frog calls, birds and storms in the forests. 

As I was shutting the unit down for tonight....I noticed I had my first tenant.*


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 18, 2007)

The decor has started! Soon it will be a sea of green all over the walls and ceiling, sounds of the jungle and mist falling hourly.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 18, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> The decor has started! Soon it will be a sea of green all over the walls and ceiling, sounds of the jungle and mist falling hourly.


dear god im jelious....i cant wait to see when its done! Keep the pics coming


----------



## massmorels (Jun 20, 2007)

by far the BEST T room Ive ever seen.. keep the pics rollin' in bro


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 25, 2007)

Waiting for updates Chris


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 25, 2007)

Johnisriot said:


> Waiting for updates Chris


Yeah Chris it's been a whole 7 days, where are the updateds!? ;P


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 25, 2007)

Ask and you shall recieve!

I have been busy with work but I managed to get some done today. I added some final details like tropical flora and butterflies.....but I am far from done!~

Till next time...Enjoy!


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 25, 2007)

If i ever open a shop , i want you to come out and make it look like yours.......


----------



## Derek W. (Jun 26, 2007)

I think that room gives us all something to aspire to haha


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 26, 2007)

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 

10/10...very very impressive Chris! WOW!


----------



## ronin (Jun 26, 2007)

Please don't tell me you also have a system set up playing rainforest sounds.  If you do, I'm moving in.  Who am I kidding...even if you don't, I want to move in.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow Chris! Can we get an overall pic? Looks great!:clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 7, 2007)

This is nothing like what's been posted. Looks real good Chris. Anyway, heres what I have as a layout. It's pretty messy but as long as I know where everything is. There are also some pedes a scorps mixed in there too. Enjoy.

I've taken all four pics from one spot. First up is the upper left.







Next is lower left.







Upper right. Notice I've moved 3 containers from behind the arboreal enclosures on the top shelf in the upper left photo and moved them to the this one. That way they are easier to count and look at. 







Lower right. All of these and a few in the upper right are my pedes and scorps.


----------



## Staley (Jul 8, 2007)

Like WOW

Where is that P.Metallica you said you'd give me.


----------



## TRON (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## syndicate (Jul 14, 2007)

some new shots of my room.been doing tons of re-housing lately and running out of space hehe.

main shelf







juvie-adult aboreals







slings-small juvies







adult smithi/geniculata + other nw juvies







bunch of Haplopelma,Ornithoctonus







shelf #2 nw adults/juvies,aussie t's and couple psalms


----------



## mitchell123 (Jul 14, 2007)

Still coming more setups espicially for haplopelma sp and trapdoors.


Shot with EX-Z50 at 2007-07-14


----------



## sick4x4 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Becky (Jul 16, 2007)

How my bedroom is at the moment...







On top shelf: 14 T's. Spiderlings and juveniles. Mixture of species.
Middle: 9 T's. Spiderlings and juveniles (a few have deceased since this pic was taken :cry: There was a mantis in the jar, also died of old age recently )
Bottom shelf: 4 T's. Adult, 2 juveniles and a spiderling.
Under the shelves: 3 adults

On the other side of my room: 






From top to bottom:

A/F Hierodula membranacea mantis
Lasiodora parahybana juvenile
Pterinochilus murinus RCF juveniles (bottom 2 KK's)
Avicularia versicolor in exo terra tank

More being added all the time and rapidly running out of space... am having to re organise my bedroom to fit everything in!! lol


----------



## Frazier_05 (Jul 16, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Ask and you shall recieve!
> 
> I have been busy with work but I managed to get some done today. I added some final details like tropical flora and butterflies.....but I am far from done!~
> 
> Till next time...Enjoy!


What T is in the 10 gallon tank in this picture?? Whatever it is looks MASSIVE!!!

Brett


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a 2.5 gallon tank. Inside of it is my big girl which is a Acanthoscurria chacoana.



Frazier_05 said:


> What T is in the 10 gallon tank in this picture?? Whatever it is looks MASSIVE!!!
> 
> Brett


----------



## kitty_b (Jul 16, 2007)

my current invert room is just the living room. 







i cat-proofed both sides:











when we move, we're getting a place with a spare room just for my babies. 

i was going to build a custom shelving unit with roll-out shelves, but it got postponed. now i've just surrendered building for another year. but i'm running out of shelf space... *panic!*

oh yeah, and the top shelves of both are just serving as storage space, with the exception of a few arboreals.


----------



## pitpider (Jul 16, 2007)

*6 spiders*

i built this to house 5 widows and the other is for 6 of my T's


----------



## Frazier_05 (Jul 16, 2007)

ChrisNCT said:


> Thats a 2.5 gallon tank. Inside of it is my big girl which is a Acanthoscurria chacoana.


Oh ok, looks can be deceiving lol. How big is she?? I've wanted one of those for awhile just never have followed through with the urge.


----------



## padkison (Jul 17, 2007)

Most everything is in the bonus room/office above the garage which has the benefit of being the warmest room in the house.

40g breeder tank has two fence lizards and an eastern glass lizard.  Juvenile and adult Ts in 2.5g and other enclosures. Some slings in vials and deli cups.  Slings in vials under desk getting extra heat from the surge protector/power supply.






Shelf to the left of desk has subadult Ts and a pair of vinegaroons.  Mantid nymphs in mesh containers on the floor.  Some local spiders.  I'd like to box up a bunch of the books and convert the space to enclosures, but the spouse say NO.






Mantids on top of the file cabinets






Of course there are feeders.  Kept in the closet.  Roaches sealed in a cooler.  Fruit flies below.  Some supplies.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 18, 2007)

nice setup man.u need to take over that book shelf!wait until your wife is out of town or something lol


----------



## syndicate (Jul 29, 2007)

just re-did my room.was gettin crowded in the living room lol.been at it all day moving stuff round.heres the finished product







heres me looking like a geek in there to lol


----------



## Quality Exotics (Jul 29, 2007)

Well I just moved and just getting things together but I went from a 25x25 Garage with 75 Tanks of about 300 Dartfrogs to a Trailer with abiut 200 T's







My Cricket Hatchery can produce about 5000 Crickets every 2 days with no smell.


----------



## Morro_Narcissa (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, I've moved and my invert area is no longer a room... it's a nice big area right across from my bed!  so.... counting me, the cats and all the inverts (excluding the roach colony and the pinheads) I'd say we have 850 legs in my little 'ol bedroom...


----------



## ChrisNCT (Aug 19, 2007)

*Nice pics of room guys!

Heres a couple shots of mine as I still have a loonnnnggg way to go to fill it up:*

*Me in the room*











*Room's newest inhabitant*






*My Workbench, Computer and Photography area*


----------



## P. Novak (Aug 19, 2007)

That is certainly one amazing room Chris, I would wanna live in that room!:drool: Great job!


----------



## Arachnomaniak (Aug 19, 2007)

Amazing room Chris and I love the design/decor!  Thanks for the stream of pics and the play-by-plays!  We're just finishing up the ground work and concrete for our new facility and we're hoping to have it up and functioning before the weather gets too cool!  I was thinking about having someone come in to do rainforest type murals on the walls but I like the look of the solid green with the plants as well.  We're going the sound system with jungle sounds too   Thanks again for including us in the process, although something tells me that our sitting behind the computer drooling was a little less taxing than all the sweat you've had to put into the project


----------



## syndicate (Aug 19, 2007)

room looks sweet chris!i need to get up there and see it


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 3, 2007)

lookin real good, Am between cameras at this moment
but all my 200+ collection at work right over my bed
peeps who saw it went  
lol, askin me, whatcha gona do if its an earthquake  , bwahahaha


----------



## ronin (Sep 3, 2007)

Incredible Chris!  I'm moving my computer screen away from my Ts 'coz I don't want them to see your set-up.  If they do, they'll get together and say, "let's get out of this crap hole and move into Chris' 5 star resort".


----------



## Robert Seliger (Sep 3, 2007)

Some pics of my room.































Enjoy, envy or hate it  .

Best regards.
Robert


----------



## syndicate (Sep 3, 2007)

man that is one of the nicest rooms ive ever seen!great job!
you build all the tanks yourself to?


----------



## Robert Seliger (Sep 3, 2007)

@ syndicate

No the tanks are build by a professional.
I bought 70% of the tanks in a bundle.

Regards.
Robert


----------



## JOYride (Sep 5, 2007)

Robert Seliger said:


> @ syndicate
> 
> No the tanks are build by a professional.
> I bought 70% of the tanks in a bundle.
> ...


Nice set-ups.
Can you tell the dimensions of the terrariums?


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 5, 2007)

Robert Seliger said:


> Some pics of my room.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, so neat, musta German thing  
mine looks like tornado went true  
Am so bad, lol


----------



## syndicate (Sep 5, 2007)

Robert Seliger said:


> @ syndicate
> 
> No the tanks are build by a professional.
> I bought 70% of the tanks in a bundle.
> ...


<<jealous.u have an amazing setup .i hope to one day have something like this over here


----------

